# 2006 Autotrail toilet light



## Palamos (Jun 3, 2021)

Good afternoon all and thank you in advance for any assistance and advice you can give me. The toilet light in my Tracker has bitten the dust and I need to extract the light unit from its fixings. There doesn't appear to be any visible easy way to extract it and I'm loathe to pull too strongly at it in case I break it. Pictures of light attached


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Palamos.

I'd hazard a guess that those 3 projections are caps hiding screwheads?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Palamos.
Have you tried a slight twist like a bayonet fitting?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome to the forum Palamos.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that those 3 projections are caps hiding screwheads?


The three screw caps just retain the circular diffuser, the whole unit is held in place by spring clips.
Well that's how the same lights in my 2007 Arapaho are released.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have similar and those are just nuts, try using a rubber mat to turn them, you may need pliers be gentle in case I am wrong, replace with LED as they usually last longer and of course save energy.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I’ve always found the two pins of the LED replacements too long for these particular light fittings, I just snipped with wire cutters each of the legs to the required length.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes mee too Terry.


----------



## Palamos (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you all for the comments and advice - much appreciated!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

did you fix it, & if so how?


----------



## Palamos (Jun 3, 2021)

*Thanks again*

Sorry for the delay in replying. The 3 heads did screw off which allowed the diffuser to be removed. The bulb connectors were a bit discoloured so some condensation from the nearby shower may have impacted. I've replaced the bulb but still not working although the light unit connection may have some corrosion preventing a good connection


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You may be able to buy a new part or maybe repair it, if it's just green lemon juice can help to get rid of that, but rust is a killer, so if you get it sorted, cover it in vaseline to protect it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

As you know Kev, I'm an eejit when it comes to 12v electrics - but would vaseline not risk shorting?


----------

